# how manage controller in myt stir??



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

johniest said:


> how manage controller in myt stir?? can help me...


Hi johni,

We, or at least I, require a better translation to understand your question.

Regards,

major


----------



## ruspert (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Johniest,
There is too little information to give an answer, ask your question again with more details.
Russell


----------

